

Why you should take notes by hand – not on a laptop - sergeant3
http://www.vox.com/2014/6/4/5776804/note-taking-by-hand-versus-laptop

======
MichaelCrawford
when I was in school, I took notes by hand, but not so I could refer to them
later. I meant to at first, but I soon found that taking notes enabled me to
more-effectively focus on the lecture.

That is, if I didn't take notes, my attention drifted.

